# 335d Tires, Alignment



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

An update on my Michelin PSSs, question on alignment.

Mine made it through 20k miles before being done. Tires were rotated about 3x over their life. Michelin specs for a 30k mile tread life on cars where the tires can be rotated (non staggered). So I got about 32% off on a new set of PSSs. I really like the tires, and with the pro-rated discount, it made sense to get another set. 

So now its time for an alignment.....

What's the latest wisdom on alignment? I remember reading a thread about how BMW uses a lazer-aligner and that's superior to Indy shops. Do you buy that? Last alignment I had BWM do was about $225.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you are really worried about the machine in use then shop around. There are places around that pretty much only do alignments. I have a hard time paying $225 for a one time alignment, that is over two times what a NTB 3 month warranty alignment costs.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm with you......$225 is highway robbery. So you don't think there is anything special about how BMW aligns? I doubt there is, but just looking for some other opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am sure it is harder than say a Focus but I think it would not be hard to find a place that will do it right and cost no where near that. Wishing I could remember the place I used for my old Mercedes because all they did was alignments and frame straightening and lots of independent mechanic shops took cars there.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I had my wheels aligned once after 32k when I installed the Michelin PSS. It was done by BMW. One thing they do is add passenger weight in order to get the wheels correct as opposed to no weight. I think that is one difference over what I've seen typical wheel alignment shops do.

I look at my tires and as long as wear appears normal, don't worry about balance and alignment.

Then I had a minor accident with a curb that messed up my rear rim and alignment. I went to the shop recommended by the insurance co. and then stopped by my BMW dealer and they said they could fix my rim and alignment. Turns out a wheel speed sensor was also damaged and they said that the other shops do not have the tools to reset or reprogram that sensor, so even if they had done the repair they would have had to bring it to BMW to get that done.

Anyway, I trust the dealer (in most cases) and if it isn't done right I have no problem in bringing it right back. Plus they give me a loaner in the meantime.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Downtown Houston BMW dealer does not add passenger weight. I know because have been in the actual shop and watched them do two different alignments. The only advantage there is you get someone who only works on BMW vehicles. But unless the car has been in a wreck or needed suspension work then I don't see that as any real advantage. Chances are a good independent BMW shop exists in town with an alignment machine if really worried and want to save $100 or so.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, guys.

Snipe: Yes, I have been going to the Midtown shop. They've been doing a pretty good job so far - but I'm not too suprised to hear that they didn't use weights when you watched an alignment.


----------



## Deuuuce (Feb 1, 2013)

$90 at Wheel Works, no weight added, specs per the printout looked good. Stevens Creek BMW wanted $180.

Rotating means replacing all 4 at once vs. 2 and 2. The life and $$ out of pocket are the same (unless wear on wheels being manipulated and fees for rotating)


----------

